# SMH...



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

Saw this today on my Facebook wall and immediately posted a link to your video @TrevP about 18650 battery cells and their components. If this person wasn't a family member, a less gentle approach to fixing their stupidity might have happened.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

You know your side of an argument is wrong when people need to post blatant lies to support it.

People making such blatant-lie-filled memes must know that the other side is going to check their work. Thus, this lie is only intended to fool people who share their bias. So the liars on your side are lying to *you*, not trying to bamboozle the other side.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I saw an article claiming Tesla was mining an area and killing Flamingos. Propaganda never stops.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Snopes debunked this image.
http://www.snopes.com/lithium-mine-oil-sands/

That's actually a picture of a copper mine. Which is relevant to electric and combustion vehicles alike.
Anyhow, just reply with a link to the snopes article. It's the best way to debunk it.


----------



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

Epic article thanks! I would post that link if they didn't delete their post lol. Maybe they realized how dumb it was lol


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

CleanTechnica has another debunking article

And a lot of great comments there as well.

http://cleantechnica.com/2016/05/12/lithium-mining-vs-oil-sands-meme-thorough-response/


----------



## SpdBug (May 3, 2016)

bmost88 said:


> Epic article thanks! I would post that link if they didn't delete their post lol. Maybe they realized how dumb it was lol


Don't let that stop you LOL


----------

